# Poorly MaraX



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

I'd suspected something wasn't quite right with my MaraX last week when i had steaming issues i'd never had before. Not used it for 4 days as i've been away, returned this morning and filled with fresh water as usual. Machine appeared to warm up as normal for 5 mins but then the pump kicked it and water was continually pumped into the tray form the pressure release valve (I presume) at the back of the tray.

I left it for while then removed the plastic water tank, checked drained and refreshed and tried again. Seemed normal for 5 mins then the same thing happened but water and steam this time, and the pressure gauge seems all over the place. Have turned off now and will call BB as i don't have the technical knowledge to start opening it up and checking stuff!

Disappointing as working from home and home schooling 3 kids so i NEED coffee!!

V60 time!!!


----------



## zellleonhart (May 6, 2018)

Is it like something being described in this thread?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/57033-marax-did-something-scary/?do=embed

(See post #5 there for a video)


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

it's very similar to that, filled the tray completely with hot water first!


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

Definitely a machine issue, intermittent too which makes it harder to diagnose!


----------



## zellleonhart (May 6, 2018)

@Boxerman33 never heard about an issue where the tray is full with water, but could be a leakage somewhere. But as long as the steam pressure goes up above 3 bar, it could be the temperature sensor being faulty too. Contact BB and send it back to diagnose as soon as you can.

In another thread there were about 3 other people had their steam temperature sensor replaced as well, but for a different issue.


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

they're suggesting a descale!


----------

